# Swagbucks problem



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I just joined Swag Bucks yesterday, so I'm following the thread already here closely now 

I have done screenings for surveys, most of which I get a "thanks but you don't qualify" message for fairly quickly. Well today I did the pre-qual questions for a 150-point 28 minute survey and was told that I DID qualify for it :nanner: About 25 minutes in, when I clicked the same button at the bottom of the screen that I'd been clicking to advance to the next page the entire time, I got a message that essentially said "We're sorry but you don't qualify for this survey. We've given you 1 Swagbuck for trying."

:grit:

Now I'm used to spending 5 minutes on pre-qual questions and getting told that. But after being told that I DID qualify for a survey, and spending that much time on it, I'm honestly :hair that I didn't get the 150 points I was supposed to get.

I sent a message to customer support and almost immediately got an email back saying that people aren't going to qualify for every survey they answer the pre-qual questions on, blah blah. It's clear that nobody read the email and it does NOT address my issue. So I re-sent the message with an additional explanation, and got the same instant response email saying sorry you're frustrated that you didn't qualify for a survey :grit:

I DID QUALIFY!!!!! Has anybody else run into this before? Is a real person going to review my inquiries to SwagBucks or is the auto reply email all I'm going to get? Honestly, beyond the 5 "thanks but no thanks" SwagBucks I get for surveys, I'm not going to mess with them anymore if this is how they're going to go.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

That is just 1 reason I do not do the surveys or even try anymore.


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

Yeah, I rarely mess with surveys since some are stealing all the information without any payout. On one of the surveys, I had to even go through the trouble of loading and watching videos for the survey, and by the time the last question came, they say I don't qualify, ah yeah thanks for nothing. ...


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Gives a whole new meaning to "Trusted Surveys" doesn't it?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

It happens...I like surveys and they pay well so I keep plugging along...my survey page has been empty since Sunday ....bummer


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

This just happened to me the other day, 20 min and 20-25 questions in and suddenly I am disqualified and given 1 swagbuck.....very frustrating. I used the customer support email in the FAQ section to send a gripe about it and got a 'message received, someone will get back to you' email the next day. We'll see....but I'll email them again if I don't get a satisfactory answer.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I am so sorry that happened to you but unfortunately it happens way to often. I RARELY try surveys...only when I am really bored. But if you are good at surveys and keep at them you can rack up a lot of points!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

That happens sometimes but when a survey pays out, I think it makes up for it. I tried a bunch of surveys yesterday and never qualified but my first one today took me 15 minutes and gave me 100 sb. So I always try them each day because it's much easier than running SBTV for 100 sb!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I quit doing surveys because of this. I figured that if I was answering questions for twenty minutes before being told I don't qualify, then in reality, I _did_ qualify, and all the questions they wanted answered were in those first minutes, but they cut me off so they wouldn't have to pay.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When they pay they pay big: while they are frustrating they are perhaps the most profitable way that you can spend your time.

That being said, I only try them when I am feeling unusually patient, because they are FRUSTRATING! And, if you get one that says they will e-mail you the next day they don't: instead I have the computer hybernate so I can log into the survey the next day. Heck, they CANNOT email you the next day as they never ask for your email!

I mostly watch the news videos, play the games, and search. After that I either decide if I am going to go for bonus points or not.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Well I tried again today. There were 10 surveys in my que. 
I got paid for 1 but took all of them.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

MJsLady said:


> Well I tried again today. There were 10 surveys in my que.
> I got paid for 1 but took all of them.


On most, there will be about a 5 minute time that you would be disqualified for.

Don't forget the Peanut Lab surveys because there is no limit to how many 1sb you get for disqualification whereas the trusted surveys only give you 5 sb then you don't get any more.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

I didn't get any sb for disqualified surveys.
Come to think of it I didn't get my 2 for the updating info part either.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

MJsLady said:


> I didn't get any sb for disqualified surveys.
> Come to think of it I didn't get my 2 for the updating info part either.


For the trusted surveys, you should get one sb for each disqualification - it will tell you that when you are disqualified. You can get up to 5 sb a day for these. After that, you don't get any. But with the Peanut Lab surveys, you can get as many sb as surveys you are disqualified for.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Where are the peanut lab ones? All I see are trusted ones.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

MJsLady said:


> Where are the peanut lab ones? All I see are trusted ones.



Special Offers - Peanut Labs and they are right at the top.


----------

